# Payload



## Greenman2ooo (Aug 22, 2000)

I was wondering what a vehicle's true capacity is. I always thought 150's, 250's, and 350's were 1/2, 3/4, and 1 ton trucks respectively. How can an F350 haul cars which are obviously heavier???

What is the difference betwen an f250 and an f250HD? Is the rated capacity higher than 1500lbs??? I don't see payload discussed often.


----------



## KirbysLawn (Jun 13, 2000)

Here is somee info ont the F250 v/s F350 Superduty Ford trucks.

http://forums.ford-diesel.com:8080/ubb/Forum19/HTML/001842.html

http://forums.ford-diesel.com:8080/ubb/Forum19/HTML/001945.html


----------



## Lazer (Jan 1, 2000)

The old 1/2, 3/4 & 1 ton references have little to do with actual payload.

True, they each have GVWR's, but with all the cab, wheelbase and engine configurations available, you have 20 different payload capacities per truck line.

As far as the F250 and the F250 SD, they are as similar as a Ford to a Dodge: 2 completely different trucks built on 2 different assembly lines. About the only major component in common is the 5.4V8 (largest available engine on the F250 and smallest available engine on the F250 SD) 

Both models have their advantages, but for the lawn care/snowplower, the Super Duty would be the truck of choice. (And plan on carrying more than 1,500lbs with it.)


----------



## Greenman2ooo (Aug 22, 2000)

*F250HD*

I called my local fleet dealer and they said the F250HD has gvwr of ~8500 lbs. and curb weight is just under 6000lbs. This would leave 2000 lbs capacity after allowing 500 lbs for fuel (dual tanks full) and passenger.

The guy said they use an F250HD to haul 500 gallons of water in the bed and it doesn't seem to be a problem. Doesn't even weigh down the truck. I wouldn't replicate their "use" of their vehicle, but I must say it is impressive to hear since the water alone would weigh 2 tons!

Kirbyslawn-

That diesel forum is pretty interesting. I wonder if they have other related forums and how I could get to an index of those forums??? Thanks.


----------



## KirbysLawn (Jun 13, 2000)

Did you go to the main page? If not http://www.ford-diesel.com is it and the main forum page is here: http://forums.ford-diesel.com:8080/cgi-bin/ubbcgi/Ultimate.cgi . Hope that was what you were wanting?


----------



## Greenman2ooo (Aug 22, 2000)

*GVWR, Curb Weights*

Yes, thanks. I just didn't know if it was dedicated to diesels only. That information I saw really doesn't apply in some ways since the diesel is heavier and changes the weight by a few hundred pounds. I did learn things, for sure, though. I don't want to sound ungrateful.

What I would really like to find is a page that lists specs such as gvwr and either "dry" or "wet" curb weights by cab style and year. I've done searches and haven't come up with what I want. Surely someone has posted those specs???


----------



## KirbysLawn (Jun 13, 2000)

Just sign up over there and ask. I'm sure Smokey or someone would be able to give you a good, correct answer.


----------

